# Berried golden bee shrimp. Video



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

She just get her eggs today.

Personal camboy's link to the video: link to the video
all the other people can just click to the picture above


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

where is the video anyways??


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> where is the video anyways??


have added a special link


----------

